# Garbage disposal won't drain.



## greg merrill (Jul 29, 2007)

Our emerson garbage disposal is going round but the water will not drain.  Potato skins were last item in the disposal.  I have snaked the main water disposal line but have not been able to get the water to drain.  What else could be going on?
Could it be the input line from the dishwasher?
Thanks


----------



## inspectorD (Jul 29, 2007)

Nope ...not the dishwasher line, that is exit only. Next is takin apart the trap... that u-shaped thing under the drain...then try a snake from there....then it's plumber time .


----------

